# 105 5700 to 5800...what a difference!



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

I bought my 5700 equipped bike back in 2012...since then the group has served me well over many thousands of miles. But I will always admit the refinement just wasn't there. While I could get the rear shifting pretty dialed in (landed up going to a 6700 cassette and chain), the front derailleur was always finicky. Replacing the stock FSA chainring to Praxis did help, but it always took quite a bit of shifter-throw effort to get it to shift from small to large ring. I always had to hold the shifter in place when I made the transition or else it would drag and not always land up making the shift.

Either way, went to a 5800 group (sans the crank)...what a difference! The shifting is far more crisp and responsive, especially up front. The added positions up front as well as the 3x skip shift in the rear is also awesome new features.

All in all...it was well worth the $$ to make the change, the 5800 is one nice group!


----------



## oldcannondale (Jul 23, 2011)

Glad it worked out well for you, sometimes these things need an upgrade?? I recently built a flat bar roadie with some decent 9 speed components, it is very sweet shifting. I had some 105s on a Caad 7, but decent cables and components made this a whole new world, I don't even feel that rear der, its crazy.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

oldcannondale said:


> Glad it worked out well for you, sometimes these things need an upgrade?? I recently built a flat bar roadie with some decent 9 speed components, it is very sweet shifting. I had some 105s on a Caad 7, but decent cables and components made this a whole new world, I don't even feel that rear der, its crazy.


I'm a bit of an "upgrade" guy (I have to admit it…it's the truth).

Either way…I rode a 6700 bike a few years back and found it to be basically the same as my 5700 group…so I left things alone. On a related note, I spent my first season cycling on a 5600 105 set and to be 100% honest, I actually feel it was a better set than my 5700. Much smoother shifting. By what I've read, when they routed the cables under the wrap on the 5700 series, it added quite a bit of tension to the cables and gummed thing sup a bit.

The 5800 is a completely different story…it was well worth the money, which wasn't really all that much all things considered.


----------



## oldcannondale (Jul 23, 2011)

I know, I have a hard time leaving things alone too, I fairly certain I'm ADD, maybe ADHD?? LOL


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Art's Cyclery had an interesting blog post comparing the value proposition of Ultegra, Dura Ace and 105. Sometimes Ultegra won, sometimes 105, never Dura Ace.

Art's Cyclery Blog » Shimano Road Components – Where to Spend Your Money


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Trek_5200 said:


> Art's Cyclery had an interesting blog post comparing the value proposition of Ultegra, Dura Ace and 105. Sometimes Ultegra won, sometimes 105, never Dura Ace.
> 
> Art's Cyclery Blog » Shimano Road Components – Where to Spend Your Money


Just read it. I agree, very good read.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Trek_5200 said:


> Art's Cyclery had an interesting blog post comparing the value proposition of Ultegra, Dura Ace and 105. Sometimes Ultegra won, sometimes 105, never Dura Ace.
> 
> Art's Cyclery Blog » Shimano Road Components – Where to Spend Your Money


You might want to read that again.
Dura-Ace is the clear winner of the front derailleur comparison.
Dura-Ace is also the winner of the shifter comparison but the cost is questionable so if cost is primary than 105 instead.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Trek_5200 said:


> Art's Cyclery had an interesting blog post comparing the value proposition of Ultegra, Dura Ace and 105. Sometimes Ultegra won, sometimes 105, never Dura Ace.
> 
> Art's Cyclery Blog » Shimano Road Components – Where to Spend Your Money


I argue some of what they say. Ultegra stuff over 105? I think not. They like to throw around stuff the average person wouldn't notice. More durable, that is debatable. I'm sure the average person is not going to tell the difference between Ultegra and 105 when it comes to cassette chain, and crankset. It's a matter of feeling more pro when you have Ultegra...which is funny since pros don't ride Ultegra. It doesn't shift better and if what they say about wear is really true, no one is going to notice it. Ultegra is great stuff, but I doubt it matters much between that and 105. 105 isn't heavy. The Ultegra stuff does cost a little more, but the majority of riders would be very happy with just 105. It's more aesthetics to have Ultegra. Weight over 105 is hardly there and most of it is just a slightly lighter, polished version of 105. I ride Dura Ace 9000 and it is amazing in performance, but the cost is huge too. That slight edge can be the deciding factor when I'm racing. Other than that, 105 will serve me well. It's been around for close to 35 years and it is the workhorse of the Shimano line.


----------



## Agent319 (Jul 12, 2012)

I've owned the 5600 and now currently the 5700 system and each system has the 3x skip shifting on the rear cassette.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

terbennett said:


> I argue some of what they say. Ultegra stuff over 105? I think not. They like to throw around stuff the average person wouldn't notice. More durable, that is debatable. I'm sure the average person is not going to tell the difference between Ultegra and 105 when it comes to cassette chain, and crankset. It's a matter of feeling more pro when you have Ultegra...which is funny since pros don't ride Ultegra. It doesn't shift better and if what they say about wear is really true, no one is going to notice it. Ultegra is great stuff, but I doubt it matters much between that and 105. 105 isn't heavy. The Ultegra stuff does cost a little more, but the majority of riders would be very happy with just 105. It's more aesthetics to have Ultegra. Weight over 105 is hardly there and most of it is just a slightly lighter, polished version of 105. I ride Dura Ace 9000 and it is amazing in performance, but the cost is huge too. That slight edge can be the deciding factor when I'm racing. Other than that, 105 will serve me well. It's been around for close to 35 years and it is the workhorse of the Shimano line.


I agree with you...mostly. I've spent time on 5600/6600 and 5700/6700 bikes...I've never noticed a huge difference between Ultegra and 105. 

In the article they say you should get the 6800 crank over the 5800...it is nicer, I agree with this.

The chain/cassette? I disagree. Unless the 6800 is some quantum leap over the 6700...I had a 5700 and 6700 chain/cassette. It made zero difference with the 6700 chain/cassette vs the 5700 chain/cassette. Both are durable, smooth and rode perfectly fine.



Agent319 said:


> I've owned the 5600 and now currently the 5700 system and each system has the 3x skip shifting on the rear cassette.


That's crazy...mine just did a 2x skip shift. That's why the 3x seemed interesting to me.


I'll add an update to this...

The 5800 group has been superb...even with my used FSA crank and Praxis chagrining set. The shifting is flawless and immediate, especially the front shifting, which is far superior to the 5700 setup. For the $300 it set me back (already had 6800 brakes, I bought them before the 5800 came out on the market)...I can say it is easily one of the better upgrades I've done on the bike.

Last night was the first time I really had to run the system through its paces and boy, was I impressed.

I even got $150 out of my 5700 components so in all reality, I made the swap for $150...


----------



## Agent319 (Jul 12, 2012)

After further checking of Shimano's website tech docs http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/um/UM-6VX0A-001-00-ENG.pdf it shows that the 5800's do not have 3x skip shifting.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

terbennett said:


> I argue some of what they say. Ultegra stuff over 105? I think not. They like to throw around stuff the average person wouldn't notice. More durable, that is debatable. I'm sure the average person is not going to tell the difference between Ultegra and 105 when it comes to cassette chain, and crankset. It's a matter of feeling more pro when you have Ultegra...which is funny since pros don't ride Ultegra. It doesn't shift better and if what they say about wear is really true, no one is going to notice it. Ultegra is great stuff, but I doubt it matters much between that and 105. 105 isn't heavy. The Ultegra stuff does cost a little more, but the majority of riders would be very happy with just 105. It's more aesthetics to have Ultegra. Weight over 105 is hardly there and most of it is just a slightly lighter, polished version of 105. I ride Dura Ace 9000 and it is amazing in performance, but the cost is huge too. That slight edge can be the deciding factor when I'm racing. Other than that, 105 will serve me well. It's been around for close to 35 years and it is the workhorse of the Shimano line.





Agent319 said:


> I've owned the 5600 and now currently the 5700 system and each system has the 3x skip shifting on the rear cassette.





Agent319 said:


> After further checking of Shimano's website tech docs http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/um/UM-6VX0A-001-00-ENG.pdf it shows that the 5800's do not have 3x skip shifting.


Do you mean the 5700 doesn't have it? My 5800 definitely does have a 3x skip shift...


----------



## Agent319 (Jul 12, 2012)

Typetwelve said:


> Do you mean the 5700 doesn't have it? My 5800 definitely does have a 3x skip shift...


Yes per the 5800 manual it has 2x shifting option only. If you have 3x shifting available on yours then that's a bonus. I like the 3x shifting capabilities on hills.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Typetwelve said:


> Do you mean the 5700 doesn't have it? My 5800 definitely does have a 3x skip shift...



I am considering upgrading first and foremost because my setup is a 10x2 50/34 crankset, 12-30 cassette. I would like to go to an 11-speed 11-32. Reading around, it sounds like there are many improvements in the 5800 over 5700, 6800 over 6700, but not a lot of value in getting the 6800 over the 5800 as far as shifting performance. However, looking at the Art's Cyclery article, they recommend going 6800 with the chain and cassette and Dura-Ace for the FD for durability's sake. I will not need to replace the brakes or crankset.

I also understand that there is an extra detent on the 5800 and 6800 front shifters that the previous generation didn't have. Supposedly, this makes chain drop less likely.


----------



## KCENDER (Sep 5, 2015)

Sorry to disagree, but I have both the 6800 and the 105. My experience has been the 6800 is in a different zip code. No offense intended!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

KCENDER said:


> Sorry to disagree, but I have both the 6800 and the 105. My experience has been the 6800 is in a different zip code. No offense intended!


No offense taken. So you're saying it's worth it to splurge for the 6800 set vs. the 5800 set?


----------



## KCENDER (Sep 5, 2015)

Lombard, I guess I am. Worth noting, I am having problems with the 5800 that I haven't with the 6800. Having said that, the LBO has been trying to set it right. I wish that the new bike had the option of upgrading at point of purchase. I guess we like what we like.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

MMsRepBike said:


> You might want to read that again.
> Dura-Ace is the clear winner of the front derailleur comparison.
> Dura-Ace is also the winner of the shifter comparison but the cost is questionable so if cost is primary than 105 instead.


I can agree with that. I was shocked with how well my 7900 front shifted over my 6700 or 5700. My 6800 now shifts close to the same as my 7900, which is guess is to be expected, trickle down being what it is.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

I have been on 5700 105, own 5800 105 on my cx bike, have 6700 Ultegra on 2 bikes in mechanical and Di2 and just out 6800 Ultegra on my wifes bike.

The jump from 5700 to 5800 is very noticeable for sure, as said the trickle down effect shows in this scenario. On the 6700 to 6800 I don't see the jump as much, the RD shifts about the same on the two systems. The FD is the shining difference on these two systems along with the reduced shift effort on both shifters.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

KCENDER said:


> Lombard, I guess I am. Worth noting, I am having problems with the 5800 that I haven't with the 6800. Having said that, the LBO has been trying to set it right. I wish that the new bike had the option of upgrading at point of purchase. I guess we like what we like.


Hmmm. If you are having problems with a new bike with 5800, I am wondering if it isn't an issue with the internally routed cables. I say this speaking from my own experience with a new bike with 5700. The internal cables were crossed over each other inside the downtube - came from factory that way! Friction has a nasty way of interfering with shifting performance! Bike shop re-routed cables and shifting is fine now. So I have to think you may be blaming the wrong thing....possibly.

However, I would like to upgrade to an 11-speed, so I'm vacillating between the 5800 and 6800. 9000 is out as I am not made of money.


----------

